# Pulley and belt question



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

I have an 8N which was converted to a 12 volt system. A problem I am having now is the belt is squalling constantly and the tractor is overheating. I think this is partially due to the pulley on the alternator being a different size than the pulleys on the crankshaft and fan. 

Is it possible to remove the pulley on the alternator and replace it with one that matches the others? If so, does anyone know exactly which pulley that would be? And also a corresponding belt that would fit?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Not to sound stupid but is the belt tight enough? If a belt squeels it might mean it isn't tight enough. If it isn't tight enough it might not be turning the water pump and it will over heat. Sorry if this is way off base, I know Andy has an N and he might be able to answer you better....good luck!

Sorry....Boomer Sooner by the way!


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Not stupid at all....even coming from a sooner. Go Cowboys!!! 

The belt is tight, but since the pulleys are different widths, it does slip on the fan and/or the crankshaft. If I put a wider belt on, it won't seat into the pulley on the alternator and jumps off pretty quickly.

Thanks, for the reply.

Randy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, that does sound like a little bit of a job to pull the pulley. Maybe someone here will have some better info than I do! Sounds like you might need some new tools for that job by the way! Yes I did change my Avitar just for you!!!! Sorry I just had to do it! :cheers: 
Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You realy want to get a new pulley. That small belt is just not truning the water pump. There are a lot of 12vt conversions out there so I am sure a pulley is avalable. I don;t know of any right now, but I am sure someone does. If it was me? I would go to a place that rebuilds starters and alt's. Tell them what you are looking to do, and maybe they will have something that will work.


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks, I'll do some checking in my area. If anyone knows sizes or part numbers, I would appreciate it.

Randy


----------

